# Average cost of a KC registered Westie



## Lou82 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi we have been looking at getting a westie but the prices seem to vary. Can anyone tell me a good price for a good KC registered puppy? Thank you


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I would say in the region of £600 to £800.


----------



## CrazydogsX2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry I can't answer your question but would like to wish you good luck on your search for a Westie, they are lovely little dogs with great personality


----------



## Lou82 (Nov 30, 2016)

We are supposed to be looking at one but it's £1100


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lou82 said:


> We are supposed to be looking at one but it's £1100


:Jawdrop No way, I agree with £600 to £800 at the most, it's not as if they are a unsual breed.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lou82 said:


> We are supposed to be looking at one but it's £1100


Who is the breeder?


----------



## Lou82 (Nov 30, 2016)

A lady near Maidstone I just have her first name as Lisa. I know they can vary in price but I feel £1100 is quite a lot.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lou82 said:


> A lady near Maidstone I just have her first name as Lisa. I know they can vary in price but I feel £1100 is quite a lot.


Do they have an affix?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lou82 said:


> Hi we have been looking at getting a westie but the prices seem to vary. Can anyone tell me a good price for a good KC registered puppy? Thank you


It may be worth contacting the breed clubs on the West Highland white terrier club if England it does state

*When looking for a puppy to purchase it is highly recommended to contact the Breed Clubs' Puppy Co-ordinators, where they have contact details of reputable breeders with good quality puppies. *

Links to the main and regional breed clubs can be found on the links

http://www.thewesthighlandwhiteterrierclubofengland.co.uk/homepage.html

http://www.thewesthighlandwhiteterrierclub.co.uk/

There are several other regional breed clubs too if you check offering more information and advice.

Parents should be health tested before being bred from, not just the usual veterinary health check, but specific tests for known genetic and hereditary issues in the breed.

*BVA/KC Health Schemes http://www.bva.co.uk/chs*

Eye scheme: Hereditary cataract (HC) (annual testing); Multiple ocular defects (MOD) (litter screening); Persistent pupillary membranes (PPM) (litter screening)
*DNA tests available*
Parents should be tested for:


Pyruvate kinase (PK) deficiency (a key enzyme deficiency which shortens the lifespan of red blood cells leading to hemolytic anaemia)
Globoid cell leukodystrophy (Krabbe disease) (enzyme deficiency - progressive signs of neurological disease leading to death)
*Unofficial (breed club) schemes*
None known

http://www.dogbreedhealth.com/west-highland-white-terrier/


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lou82 said:


> A lady near Maidstone I just have her first name as Lisa. I know they can vary in price but I feel £1100 is quite a lot.


Where / how did you find her?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

We have an international judge and breeder in our village of WHW's and her TOP dogs sell for £1000.00, only to show homes, her pets are fabulous dogs and sell for £750 - £800. There is a waiting list for her puppies.


----------



## Lou82 (Nov 30, 2016)

No affix that I am aware of, I got her details from a breeder on champ dogs. We just want a family pet not to show. Whenever I see ones come up the girls have always gone quite often i think they are reserved before birth but I don't know how people do this. 

Thank you for all your advice it's really helpful wish I had posted here sooner.x


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Try getting in touch with the breed club, either the national one or the relevant local one. There's a list of them here on the KC site. They should be able to help put you in touch with decent breeders who are planning litters.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lou82 said:


> No affix that I am aware of, I got her details from a breeder on champ dogs. We just want a family pet not to show. Whenever I see ones come up the girls have always gone quite often i think they are reserved before birth but I don't know how people do this.
> 
> Thank you for all your advice it's really helpful wish I had posted here sooner.x


If there's no affix, then they can't be kc reg & I very much doubt properly health tested parents

Walk away ......

Find a good breeder & go on their waiting list if necessary


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> If there's no affix, then they can't be kc reg


Not true - I had a KC registered dog whose breeder did not have an affix.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Lou82 said:


> No affix that I am aware of, I got her details from a breeder on champ dogs. We just want a family pet not to show. Whenever I see ones come up the girls have always gone quite often i think they are reserved before birth but I don't know how people do this.
> 
> Thank you for all your advice it's really helpful wish I had posted here sooner.x


Don't be fooled by "only wanting a pet" etc. There are some unscrupulous breeders out there who love people who "only want a pet", that gives these backyard breeders carte blanche to breed willy nilly. Find a GOOD reputable breeder or go to Westie rescue - there is no in-between. These byb's will charge a lot of money for their pups, tell all types of stories to get you to part with your money, but, it's a case of buyer beware I'm afraid. Breeders can (and will) falsify pedigrees, so please do your homework, come here and ask as many questions as you like. There isn't one person here who wants to see an unhappy buyer, trust me. We are all dog lovers, whether rescue or ethically bred, but, it is a minefield out there sorting out the good from the bad..


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You may want a family pet, but I assume you do want a healthy one that will live a long a happy life.
So you do need to find a good ethical KC registered breeder who is probably only breeding in order to bring on a new pup for themselves to show and need to sell the other puppies in the litter. Many of those will go to people who are only looking for a pet and have no intention of showing their dog.

So you need to look for those good breeders, ones that health test the parents, who know the breed inside out and are more then happy to talk to you about their dogs (and probably have a wee boasting session about shows they have done well in). Breeders who are not only breeding to type (to the KC breed standard) but also for a good temperament. 
It can be difficult. The unscrupulous will go to great lengths to try and fool even the most savvy, so you need to be several steps ahead.
Look on the KC website for breeders in your area. Contact the breed club for advice and help. Go to dog shows and if possible talk to the people their with their dogs, but don't interrupt if they are about to go into the ring, you may not get the reply you want. Speak to breeders, ask for help, ask their advice, build rapport and get yourself onto the waiting list for a puppy yet to be conceived let alone born, with a breeder you warm to and feel comfortable with. Finding a good breeder and building up a relationship with them can be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

£1100.00 is high but there are plenty of people out there trying to charge that amount! 

I am going from memory now (which does fail me sometimes!) but Oscar was around £700 and Poppy was either £800 or £850 i think, or somewhere along those lines, but we did have to travel 2 hours away to get both of them. We also brought my mother in law's two westie's aswell and they were approx the same kind of prices. 

I registered for notifications of every new litter on the KC website and then emailed old adverts on there too asking if i could be put on a waiting list for future pups. 

If you look on various other website there are tons of non kc registered pups out there. Personally I would never go down that route as you really dont know what you are getting, but that said, Oscar came from a perfect home, with perfect KC lines but didnt turn out to be the "perfect" dog - not that we care because it makes him even more adorable to us


----------

